# Minato vs 8th Gate Gai (Speed)



## Cognitios (Jul 3, 2014)

Which shinobi is faster?
- Base Minato
- SM Minato
- KCM Minato
- BM Minato
vs 
8th Gate Gai


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Jul 3, 2014)

With or without Hiraishin?

With Hiraishin, Minato is the faster one for obvious reasons, as instant teleportation trumps anything in the manga. As for attack speed, however, Shimon Gai is far beyond any version of Minato.


----------



## Bonly (Jul 3, 2014)

King Itachi said:


> With or without Hiraishin?
> 
> With Hiraishin, Minato is the faster one for obvious reasons, as instant teleportation trumps anything in the manga. As for attack speed, however, Shimon Gai is far beyond any version of Minato.



He pretty much summed it up really, nothing else really needs to be said


----------



## Cognitios (Jul 3, 2014)

Lets assume, for arguments sake that Minato needs to also throw the kunai or make a tag
Also how soon can minato react to 8th Gate Gai?


----------



## egressmadara (Jul 3, 2014)

Gai' fast enof to blitz him


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Jul 3, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> Lets assume, for arguments sake that Minato needs to also throw the kunai or make a tag
> Also how soon can minato react to 8th Gate Gai?



As if they're charging at each other?
Minato is throwing a kunai or making the tag, while Gai is rushing with his fist?

If we're talking about the typical distance of 15-30 meters, Minato's entire face is missing before any tag is spread. Gai's attack speed in just... on another level that Minato can't compete with.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 3, 2014)

_didn't he_
Link removed

enough said. U_U


----------



## Kyu (Jul 3, 2014)

Silly op already knows the answer:


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 3, 2014)

Gai is faster by a long shot and by the time Minato Hiraishins, Gai will be there a moment later


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 3, 2014)

Gai is million times faster.


----------



## OG Appachai (Jul 3, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Link removed
> Link removed
> 
> enough said. U_U


that wasnt even gai's full speed he could've dodged those easily, he merely stayed on course because minato told him to, it was apart of minatos plan to take the truth seeking orbs.

gai is faster by a long shot when it comes to battle speed


----------



## Mercurial (Jul 3, 2014)

Minato was blitzed by Juubito and Juudara, 8th Gate Gai rotflstompblitzed Juudara. So LoL at who's the fastest. Minato could be instant with Hiraishin teleport but that obviously depends on his ability to put the seal or move the marked kunai and ofc his reactions/reflexes. In combat speed 7th Gate Gai is already a lot faster than Minato, just compare their showings against Juudara. Minato's combat speed is probably similar to Kakashi's one, that is similar to lower Gated Gai.

Also it's pretty much obvious that Gai wasn't using his full speed in that situation. Those Gudodama were the same that he could intercept point blank with 5th Gate LoL.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jul 3, 2014)

Minato can react to 8th Gated Gai, but there is no way he is physically faster than Gai.


----------



## LostSelf (Jul 3, 2014)

Obviously Gai.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 3, 2014)

OG Appachai said:


> that wasnt even gai's full speed he could've dodged those easily, he merely stayed on course because minato told him to, it was apart of minatos plan to take the truth seeking orbs.
> 
> gai is faster by a long shot when it comes to battle speed



Lee stated that the 8th gate gets faster with each step, and guy was in the 5th step, and the last one.
so, he was at his fastest. 

- No, Minato told him to not stop no matter what. 

- Well, the manga disagrees, and I think it's safer to go with Kishi. 
unless Guy can freeze the time, he will NEVER be faster than instant.

Edit: just realised I understood some stuff wrong. lol 

I'm not talking about Guy's ability to dodge the Gedu-damas, but the fact that Minato appeared in front of him
and disappeared again, and Guy did not move even an inch, the different is that big...


----------



## OG Appachai (Jul 3, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Lee stated that the 8th gate gets faster with each step, and guy was in the 5th step, and the last one.
> so, he was at his fastest.


Gai could have taken a step left or right to dodge it, the panels you shown doesnt say anything proving that minato is faster in that scenario, like i said before gai wasnt at his fasted in that instance purely because minato told him not to stop. If minato didnt say aything, NOTHIiNG is stopping gai from dodging those gedodama



Hussain said:


> - No, Minato told him to not stop no matter what.


okay same difference? It was still apart of minatos plan to take the balls, minato told him not to stop so gai didnt, he stayed on course because it was apart of minatos plan



Hussain said:


> - Well, the manga disagrees, and I think it's safer to go with Kishi.
> unless Guy can freeze the time, he will NEVER be faster than instant.


manga puts 8 gated gai above minato. Just looked at what happened to minato vs juudara


----------



## LostSelf (Jul 3, 2014)

Or Gai wasn't going at full speed, or Rock Lee can blitz Juudara throwing him a Kunai in the eye.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 3, 2014)

> =OG Appachai;51125887]Gai could have taken a step left or right to dodge it, the panels you shown doesnt say anything proving that minato is faster in that scenario
> 
> okay same difference? It was still apart of minatos plan to take the balls, minato told him not to stop so gai didnt, he stayed on course because it was apart of minatos plan



yeah, sorry I understood you in the wrong way. I already edited the last post, but it was too late..


> manga puts 8 gated gai above Juudara. Just looked at what happened to minato.



you must differentiate between FTG's speed, and Minato's physical speed. A lot of people here
can't comprehend that simple thing unfortunately.

the FTG is the disappearing, or the appearing in ITSELF. Whatever happens after that
it's MINATO's REACTION, and physical speed. 

When Minato appeared in front of madara here
Link removed

That IS FTG, and ITS END. after that it was NOT FTG, but rather it was Minato's reaction and physical speed. Madara is NOT faster than Minato. However, he has faster reaction, and perhaps even physical speed, and that's why he was able to counter it. 

Just like how madara when he got revived countered Tobirama's strike attack, that does not mean he is faster the FTG itself.... 

and that scan I posted earlier already proves Minato's FTG > Guy's speed. There is no way around it.

I hope I said it clearly....


----------



## OG Appachai (Jul 3, 2014)

LostSelf said:


> Or Gai wasn't going at full speed, or Rock Lee can blitz Juudara throwing him a Kunai in the eye.


This i agree with, its silly to imply that  6 gated lee throws a kunai faster than 8 gated gai could move

@hussain

 Okay i get what you mean. minato can get from point a to b faster, we know that nothing is faster than instant. What im getting at and what everyone in this thread that is "progai" is agreeing apon is that gai is faster when it comes to battle speed. At least thats just what i think


----------



## Trojan (Jul 3, 2014)

LostSelf said:


> Or Gai wasn't going at full speed, or Rock Lee can blitz Juudara throwing him a Kunai in the eye.



Or Minato was not going full speed against Madara. 
they were totally in a situation where they were more interested in holding back... 

even though Minato told Guy otherwise, but guy OBVIOUSLY ignored that for the lulz.


----------



## LostSelf (Jul 3, 2014)

It's not Minato holding back that i am talking about. Minato had no reasons to hold back against a stronger version of the Juubi Jin that fodderized Hashirama and the same Minato.

If we take that Gai was moving at full speed, then we can take that Rock Lee's throwing speed is faster than the eight Gate. And Gaara's sand too.

Therefore Gaara can blitz Juudara and crush him with his sand, and Rock Lee can blitz him too with insane Kunai throwing speed.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 3, 2014)

OG Appachai said:


> This i agree with, its silly to imply that  6 gated lee throws a kunai faster than 8 gated gai could move
> 
> @hussain
> 
> Okay i get what you mean. minato can get from point a to b faster, we know that nothing is faster than instant. What im getting at and what everyone in this thread that is "progai" is agreeing apon is that gai is faster when it comes to battle speed. At least thats just what i think



Well, Guy is physically faster, it's not even close. 
and so is his attacking speed...

what I was debating is the FTG's speed in itself, which is instant, Guy can't compete with that. U_U

@LostSelf

that's what was showing in the manga, it can't be denied. Whether you think it makes sense or not, that makes no different. 
Kishi is going to go with whatever serve the plot, and everything is under that rule. You just can't use logic for everything in the
manga, it's not real, and does not even care about logic in the first place.


----------



## Cognitios (Jul 3, 2014)

By getting from point a to point b any hirashin user is faster than gai. However that is not speed.
The three hokage body guards can go from konoha to kumo faster than Gai, however they are not faster.
FTG speed is all the same as it is instantaneous. The only thing that is different in hirashin users is the time it takes to build up the chakra to teleport, which can be surpassed through conventional speed.
Minato took time to build up the chakra needed for that hirashin jump and to jump back, it was miniscule, yes but still time.


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 3, 2014)

It doesn't matter what iteration of Minato you chose, it's the same thing as it's always been: Hiraishin users (as Minato is) are the fastest, period. Gai of course has the edge when it comes to pure attack speed; his feat of bending S/T with his raw speed is unmatched to this point. However, if you take into consideration of how long it would take for Mianto to grab and throw his marked kunai to the designated spot and then use Hiraishin Gai could probably beat him then.


----------



## OG Appachai (Jul 3, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Well, Guy is physically faster, it's not even close.
> and so is his attacking speed...
> 
> what I was debating is the FTG's speed in itself, which is instant, Guy can't compete with that. U_U


well no one can compete with instant if youre trying to get from point a to b. But juudara reacted quite easily to ftg though, i believe gai can too.


----------



## J★J♥ (Jul 3, 2014)

Saying that Minato is Faster than Guy is like saying that Nightcrawler is faster than Flash.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jul 3, 2014)

SaCrEdpOoL said:


> Saying that Minato is Faster than Guy is like saying that Nightcrawler is faster than Flash.



When Gai can travel back in time with his speed, this post might hold some water.


----------



## J★J♥ (Jul 4, 2014)

Elite Uchiha said:


> When Gai can travel back in time with his speed, this post might hold some water.



Kicking through time/space with sheer speed is not enough for you ? That's Silver Age superman level speed right there.


----------



## ueharakk (Jul 4, 2014)

Minato's ftg is obviously faster as he was able to travel 50+ meters to gai, touch the onmyouton and travel all the way to konoha before Gai could move 2 meters.

without ftg, or without the conditions for warp met, he's not on 8th gated gai's speed tier.


----------



## LeBoyka (Jul 4, 2014)

Gai is faster physically, but Minato can react to him and with FTG he can pretty much outspeed Gai. But that is reliant on FTG and not Minato's physical prowess.


----------



## J★J♥ (Jul 4, 2014)

LeBoyka said:


> Gai is faster physically, but Minato can react to him and with FTG he can pretty much outspeed Gai. But that is reliant on FTG and not Minato's physical prowess.



I'm sorry where you reading manga with your anus ? Sage mode Minato could not react to Madara who Guy was casually blitzing and and kicking around more than any ball was kicked in history of FIFA.


----------



## Karashi (Jul 4, 2014)

This forum is full of retards I swear lool. Minato my ass. Madara kicked around Minato like how Gai kicked Madara around.


----------



## Sorin (Jul 4, 2014)

Minato can't react to Gai and activate hiraishin before the latter lops his head off in a standard scenario of 15-20 meters starting distance. 

Hiraishin depends on the user's reaction speed or reflexes. While it's instant when activated the fact is that *it has* to be activated and that's why Gai is faster in 8 gates.

It's pretty easy actually.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 4, 2014)

There is a thing called "combat effective speed." Thats the op is asking about. 

Evidence : 
SM Minato got blitzed by Juudara. 
KCM Minato got blitzed by Juubito. 
Base Minato's reactions allow him to barely react to V2 A. 
Gai is fast enough to blitz Juudara

Conclusion : Gai runs a a few laps around Konoha and kicks Minato's head off before Minato can form a coherent thought.


----------



## LostSelf (Jul 4, 2014)

Hussain said:


> @LostSelf
> 
> that's what was showing in the manga, it can't be denied. Whether you think it makes sense or not, that makes no different.
> Kishi is going to go with whatever serve the plot, and everything is under that rule. You just can't use logic for everything in the
> manga, it's not real, and does not even care about logic in the first place.



Glad you agree. I hope to see you saying Gaara blitz everybody and crushes them with his amazing speed. Fuck, he could blitz EMS Madara before he can even activate PS.

That Gaara, he doesn't need Harogromo's power to be top tier. Oh, and Lee too .


----------

